
PiLove – LÖVE on RaspberryPI [LÖVE 0.10.0 and SDL 2.0.4] - AlexeyBrin
http://pilove.mitako.eu/
======
dawnbreez
May also wanna check out the Pico-8, which is kinda like a cross between an
Apple 2 and an NES using its own custom Lua version and targeted to the
RasPi's hardware.

